

Deploying Plack Web Applications: OSCON 2011 - fuzzix
http://www.slideshare.net/miyagawa/deploying-plack-web-applications-oscon-2011-8706659

======
fuzzix
Dancer and Plack middleware:

<http://advent.perldancer.org/2011/16>

